# TTRS Performance Mods



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Thread to detract from clogging the more general TTRS with modification talk. So, if anyone has info on any mods to 'tweak' the MK3 TTRS and make it a more complete package, post up here. I'll make a bit of start:

*Handling* - Very Good OEM, but for a bit more: KW V3 (£1500) or MSS Springs (£800-1000) if retaining Magride.
Other options: SuperPro bushes to firm things up. 034 Rear Trailing Arm really sharpens up turn-in response. Verkline do a spherical bearing front control arm for MQB chassis that fits, that supposedly takes things to another level.
*Brake Discs* - Girodisc for fronts in 370mm (stock size). The MY18 revised Brembo fronts may be OK. Rears, feel a bit weak and there are 1-piece and 2-piece options available. Vagbremtechnic (AP racing front, 1-piece rear), Reyland Motorsport (380mm front/ 350mm rear 2-piece)
*Brake Pads* - Ferodo DS2500 are popular for fast road/light track, Carbotech, PFC, EBC all have various options. The front 8-pot caliper is shared with the C6/7 RS6, Gallardo and others so there's a good amount of options available.
*Brake Hoses* - £84 from Goodridge (Edit: OEM are braided as per below post)
*Exhaust* - OEM sounds great, secondary de-cat is OEM in UK, the downpipe is a restriction. Milltek, Scorpion, Wagner 3" downpipes availble with 200-cell option. BCS and Integrated Engineering sell a "non-split" downpipe that is easier to remove if required. All of these options are proven to cause a CEL so stage-2 tune is required. Some may pass the MOT. AWE catback is LOUD but sounds great, many options out there now.
*Intercooler* - Forge Motorsport (£1k), Wagner EVO1/3 (£850/£1100), IROZ ($1600) + many others on the market now.
*Intake* - BMC, Pipercross filters available. HG, Eventuri, Integrated engineering, Unitronic are full carbon-fibre options in the £1200-1500 range. They make a difference but damn to do you pay for it. CTS, APR cone filter etc or just go with a Forge back-pipe to get a reasonable gain for less money. Only really relevant at Stg2+. The "turbo inlet" is a known restriction and Forge do a silicone part to go with their pipe, Unitronic a 3" outlet that will match many intakes and fits RHD. £2-300. The brake reservoir means most 4" options are LHD only but Eventuri have a RHD one in Carbon Fibre @ £675.
*ECU/DSG* - There are many ECU options and the TCU is recommended, I'd say mandatory above stage 1. APR, Unitronic, Revo all offer Stage 1/2 OTS maps including gearbox. TVS Engineering now have a network of UK dealers that can offer their more customised TCU maps. MRC make TCU changes to support increased torque with an engine map. ECU - Stage 1 at Lichfield, MRC, APR, Unitronic will make 480-500bhp. Intercooler recommended. For Stage 2 530-550hp; the downpipe is mandatory and intake/inlet will make a notable difference to peak power.
*Turbo* - Hybrid turbo's are available from TTE, Iroz and some others. APR, Unitronic offer OTS maps for some of these but generally custom mapping is required, with larger port injectors and in some cases fuel pumps. Typically expect 600-700hp and forged engine rebuild to get the 'high torque' capabilities.
*Other/Supporting* - Dogbone inserts are mandatory to help reduce gearbox movement above stage 1. Smoother but firmer shifts are notable. 034 Upper+Lower, there are many others now on the market too (metal and poly). About £40-70. Also full poly bush replacements are available (expect a little vibration), or uprated rubber from 034 Motorsport. Subframe inserts help reduce/remove any clunking or movement in extremes. BFI and 034 offer uprated Engine+Gearbox mount sets, about £700 and will introduce NVH but drastically reduce engine movement under heavy load.

A quick note on wheels; the 19" TTRS wheels are ET45 and 9.0" wide. You can lower 2-3cm no problem and run 10mm spacers (effective ET35) without rubbing, but use hub and wheel centric to avoid any vibration. I prefer 255 wide tyres vs stock 245s. Lightweight wheels make a good difference to response and acceleration.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

ross_t_boss said:


> Thread to detract from clogging the more general TTRS with modification talk. So, if anyone has info on any mods to 'tweak' the MK3 TTRS and make it a more complete package, post up here. I'll make a bit of start:
> 
> *Handling* - Very Good OEM, but for a bit more: KW V3 (£1500) or MSS Springs (£800-1000) if retaining Magride
> *Brake Discs* - Girodisc for fronts. The MY18 revised Brembo fronts may be OK. Rears, feel a bit week and could do with enlarging like the MK2. Vagbremtechnic apparently have something but can't find it on their website.
> ...


Agree but with these points

*Handling* - Very Good OEM, but for a bit more: KW V3 (£1500) or MSS Springs (£800-1000) if retaining Magride - *agree but needs thicker rear ARB to dial out understeer*
*Brake Discs* - Girodisc for fronts. The MY18 revised Brembo fronts may be OK. Rears, feel a bit week and could do with enlarging like the MK2. Vagbremtechnic apparently have something but can't find it on their website.
*Brake Pads* - Can't find much for the 8-pots? Rears are common. *Tarox Strada - same fitment as RS3 8V*
*Brake Hoses* - £84 from Goodridge or go get em made up somewhere
*Exhaust* - OEM sounds great, secondary de-cat is OEM in UK, the downpipe is a restriction. *BCS downpipe and spacer to stop it throwing CEL light, all the sound and stock exhaust stays put but with a valve controller so you can keep the flaps always open.*
*Intercooler* - Forge Motorsport (£1k), Wagner EVO1 (£850), IROZ ($1600) > include new or modified crash bar
*Intake* - BMC, Pipercross filters available. HG or Eventuri for a full kit but £1300-1500 is nuts!
*ECU/DSG* - Can't find any full DSG maps in the UK, MRC will make necessary changes to accommodate increased torque with an engine map. ECU - Stage 1/2 at Lichfield or MRC to 480/510bhp. For Stage 2 change the intercooler, temps get high >450hp, downpipe will free up a bit more also.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks, what rear ARBs are available?


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

ross_t_boss said:


> Thanks, what rear ARBs are available?


H&R part number is 33810-2, its for a kit whch is front and rear, the rear is non-adjustable but 50% stiffer than stock, the front is two way adjustable.


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Handling - I'll go for the Audi sport coil over kit on my car with mag ride delete modules.

Rear brakes - I have 330mm RS4 rear disc + calliper conversion kit in production for the TTRS

Brake lines - honestly don't bother upgrading stock lines, stock are internally braided. Cut a stock line up if you don't believe me.

Brake pads - Ferodo are making RS3/TTRS specific front/rear brake pads with wear lines as we speak, they are about 9 weeks away. There will also be the Audi sport options available soon. Until then you can still use Ferodo ds2500 pads for the front calipers, you just need to get creative with the wear sensor. Uses same pads as Gallardo/R8 steel disc/RS5/RS4. The 8 pot calliper is a very common caliper

Exhaust - Audi sport akrapovic for me. I would avoid milltek, I had two failures in 6 months with horrible support from them.

Intercooler - Iroz intercooler for me, this uses a real Garret core and not something out of a Chinese catalogue which is the first time I've heard of this being done on the VAG platform.

Downpipe - again I would avoid milltek/scorpion as there downpipes fit very poorly on my RS3 8V. I will likely be gutting the stock downpipe instead.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Gold leaf and Aligator skin wrap? :lol:


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> Gold leaf and Aligator skin wrap? :lol:


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn, bored, let it go, move on . . . . . . [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Aoon_M said:


> Handling - I'll go for the Audi sport coil over kit on my car with mag ride delete modules.
> 
> Rear brakes - I have 330mm RS4 rear disc + calliper conversion kit in production for the TTRS
> *When can we buy?*
> ...


Questions above in BOLD


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Good to know on the brake lines, one less job to do then. Also interested in the RS4 rears solution, do you know anything about the S7 disc upgrade, and if so whats the difference between them?

Sounds like a trip to Vegas is on the cards then, intercooler in one case and downpipe in another


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Shug750S said:


> Gold leaf and Aligator skin wrap? :lol:


  good one, don't forget the extra R badge...


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

BlueMagic said:


> Aoon_M said:
> 
> 
> > Handling - I'll go for the Audi sport coil over kit on my car with mag ride delete modules.
> ...


I'd say around the end of March.

The Audi Sport parts are available to order calendar week 8 onwards, I have a source in Germany who I will import the Audi sport parts from.

Audi Sport won't be allowing orders from the UK until Q4 from what I hear.

Yes it will trigger a CEL.


----------



## bezza (Nov 26, 2016)

Does BCS have a downpipe for the TT RS 8S? Can't see anything on their website?

Also are you suggesting just the downpipe replacement or a decat as well?

I'm speaking to another exhaust manufacturer and they've recommended a decat and to run that with the standard exhaust. Thoughts? Will a remap be needed for this config.

Would prefer not to remap as I'd like to avoid any warranty issues.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

bezza said:


> Does BCS have a downpipe for the TT RS 8S? Can't see anything on their website?
> 
> Also are you suggesting just the downpipe replacement or a decat as well?
> 
> ...


I spoke to Nige at BCS a few weeks ago, he has two options on offer, downpipe with decat or downpipe with sports cat.

The issue is the CEL which they may trigger, the only solution without mapping the car is adding a spacer to the O2 boss to mount the sensor further back which should stop the CEL (Check Engine Light) warning popping up.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

BlueMagic said:


> I spoke to Nige at BCS a few weeks ago, he has two options on offer, downpipe with decat or downpipe with sports cat.
> 
> The issue is the CEL which they may trigger, the only solution without mapping the car is adding a spacer to the O2 boss to mount the sensor further back which should stop the CEL (Check Engine Light) warning popping up.


I guess someone needs to bite the bullet and see if the spacer works! Worst-case, it sounds like an option for someone who's prepared to have it mapped out but still wants to pass an MOT without a 'friendly' local tester.


----------



## bezza (Nov 26, 2016)

Did Nige at BCS give you any idea on cost for the pipe or cat?

I'm assuming they've already upgraded a recent car if they have the parts/templates available.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

bezza said:


> Did Nige at BCS give you any idea on cost for the pipe or cat?
> 
> I'm assuming they've already upgraded a recent car if they have the parts/templates available.


Just under £1200 fitted.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Had my stage1 at last today, thanks to MRC.

Standard dyno run showed it was bang-on at about 396hp, torque was higher than 480 at 520Nm.

Headline numbers are now 478hp and 640Nm, but that doesn't tell the whole story, it's now making stock peak power at 4.5k; power delivery is so much more urgent than before, big grins all round!

God only knows what the bigger turbo stage3 is gonna be like!!


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

powerplay said:


> Had my stage1 at last today, thanks to MRC.
> 
> Standard dyno run showed it was bang-on at about 396hp, torque was higher than 480 at 520Nm.
> 
> ...


Excellent results Stu,

Enjoy!


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice result there, 480hp is right on the money for Stage 1 it seems. How many miles on the engine now?

Did you get a TCU map as well, and if so does it do anything beyond just raising torque limits?

How does the chassis handle the extra power, does it want for a bit more control of the weight transfer on a hard launch now?

Looks like by the time I've run mine for 10k or so it'll be summer 2019 so I'm gonna have to behave myself and just stick to new alloys. And maybe lower it. And 356mm rear discs. And a big interooler, and maybe a downpipe...


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

TCU map yes, but only for the torque limits, think it's too early still for anything else - there's a lot I'd like to change!

6.5k miles on mine at the moment, been pissing down all day so no real chance to push the car yet, hoping for dry day tomorrow :lol:


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

The standard torque figure is being unstated by Audi seems consistent with other dynos I've seen so far.

I can't imagine the difference in performance reckon 400ps is enough for me


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

So after getting a simple stage1 map there are certain requirements such as testing your new 0-60!

Tried it out tonight and was pleasantly surprised, definitely no more than 3 seconds and looks like 6 or less for 0-100.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks brutal. I was taking mine for a blast down country roads last night and still can't imagine needing more performance thought it was breath taking at times. The handling has me surprised just not noticing any understeer at the moment.

Would be good to see 0-60 without launch to compare and see when it comes on song.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

That's quick!

A standard Mk2 RS using launch was about 9 seconds for 0-100.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

tt3600 said:


> Looks brutal. I was taking mine for a blast down country roads last night and still can't imagine needing more performance thought it was breath taking at times. The handling has me surprised just not noticing any understeer at the moment.
> 
> Would be good to see 0-60 without launch to compare and see when it comes on song.


I did have a few more goes.

Here's one without launch but not flooring it immediately either, just getting rolling first before giving it full gas and using manual gears






and here's another with LC on a different road


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice one 

So it seems to really come into play from 3200-3300.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah torque rises quickly to peak from 3000-3500 from the dyno graph, I didn't plant foot immediately though, only after it got rolling, so maybe a bit misleading.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I made a few updates to Post #1, seeing as the 'performance' market has changed a fair amount over the past 2 years! There's quite alot of options out there in all categories, so I've not attempted to list everything, just a bit of a guide.

In general, what I've learned over the past year, when I started making subtle improvements to mine;

(1) Stage 1 is the 'sweet spot'. 480-500hp at relatively small cost, Intercooler recommended.
(2) TCU tunes are worth it, much better behaviour when driven hard, Unitronic and TVS are the best out there.
(3) Supporting mods are worthwhile - dogbone mount inserts, subframe inserts, lighter wheels, some poly/spherical bushings in suspension sharpen the car response further, which is really noticeable as you turn up the power.
(4) Stage 2 is a significant step up from stage 1. The extra noise and 10% further power increase makes a big difference, both on stopwatch and driving experience. Sounds great with exhaust valves fully open too if the tune allows for it.
(5) Fit better tyres if you want to fully exploit the power at stage 2. PS4S for example.
(6) Stock pads won't last on track! Upgrade them if you to do any track sessions.
(7) No benefits with Haldex Controllers for most users, OEM is very effective. You can dial out some high-speed power understeer rather effectively with it, but it takes a lot of tweaking as too much is damaging to the pump after a short period of time.

My personal best benchmarks, which are 0.1-0.2s up on my "typical" times across the board. Unitronic tuning and times from Dragy:

Stock : 0-60=3.2s, 0-100=7.9s
Stage 1 : 0-60=3.0s, 0-100=7.0s
Stage 1 + IE Intake, Forge Intercooler: same as above but more responsive on-throttle
Adding IE 3.5" downpipe and sport cat, Neuspeed wheels and PS4S tyres-
Stage 2 : 0-60 2.9s, 0-100 6.3s
Stage 2 + Ethanol : 0-60 2.7s, 0-100 5.7s

My latest 'tweak' was to add 034 rear trailing arms, these improve how the car feels turning in at all speeds, more direct and less 'numb' as there is no vagueness from the rear. You'll thread it through roundabouts with very little steering input and more throttle response. Fun-factor is dialled up a couple of notches - I'm quite surprised how a rear upgrade can make such a a difference. I'm left wondering what more I can exploit out of this chassis...


----------



## Gixxer123 (Oct 27, 2011)

Top work and thanks for sharing your results, stage 2 sounds very tempting with maybe just the rear arms to add some feel.

One question, can the gearbox tune make the comfort settings lazyer?, 
it s annoying when you drive around, you want a tiny bit of go and the box changes down and off you fly. I really want a grandad cruiser and a raging beast type difference in the modes.

Two wheels for track for me so lowering and brakes aren't really needed.


----------

